# bessacarr 562 alde heating



## farmersboy123 (Mar 16, 2015)

Heating problems , been away this weekend at local rally and due to the cold weather needed to put the heating on , so we followed the directions in the handbook all the right symbols were displayed on the control panel but the air from the vents was blowing cold even after three hours . has anyone else encountered this problem and how did they rectify it . we used the gas for duration as no electric hook up were available. thanks derek


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Question is, had you used the heating this year before the rally, or when was the last time you used it.Have you had a recent service that checks all systems.
Also is the van new to you.
I used this post to bump your question up the ladder a bit as well.

cabby


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi, in your title you mention Alde but then talk about blowing cold at vents. The Alde system is a wet system with radiators, with no blown air. Truma is one of the blown air heating systems. Which do you have?


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Have you got more than one heat settings when on elec? ie 1kw and 2kw? and did you try them all?


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

dpsuk999 said:


> Hi, in your title you mention Alde but then talk about blowing cold at vents. The Alde system is a wet system with radiators, with no blown air. Truma is one of the blown air heating systems. Which do you have?


My thoughts exactly - the only blown air on an Alde system fitted by Swift/Bessacarr is, AFAIK, the fan to blow warm air into the cab from the small heat exchange radiator unit under the left bench seat (operated by the switch on the unit itself)..

If the OP does indeed have an Alde system then that will explain why he is not feeling any blown air from the vents - they are used to draw air in to be heated by the radiators. The warm air can be felt gently rising from the gap between the back of the seats/bed(s) and the wall :wink2:


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

The OP could just simply mean the feeling of warm air 'wafting' out of the vent slots. If the heating isn't working then the same air would feel cold and not wafting :nerd:


----------

